# Autostrada limitations - you live and learn!



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

:? 
Just had my weekly fix of a well known Italian motorhoming mag. (AC - Autocaravan), and on the readers letter page, via the answer given to a reader's query, learnt that :

' any vehicle over 7 metres in length (and this includes many 3500Kg. motorhomes) is forbidden from using, even just to overtake, the third or fourth lane of any road or motorway where a third or fourth lane is available'
This does not apply on dual carriageway roads or autostrada, where the second lane can be used for overtaking.
After 45+ years of driving in Italy, I didn't know this; nor I suspect do many other motorhomers or otherwise. The revised (1992 and following) highway regulations (Codice della Strada) is just too long and complicated to read through totally.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Third lane*

Hi Eddie

Thanks for the info - heaven knows how many times I have bombed on in the third out of four lanes with a bus. On the other hand, everyone else seemed to do the same!

Rapide561


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Autostrada limitations*

 
Hi Rapide, me too!
Evidently the reader got pulled over and a whacking fine.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

eddied said:


> :?
> Just had my weekly fix of a well known Italian motorhoming mag. (AC - Autocaravan), and on the readers letter page, via the answer given to a reader's query, learnt that :
> 
> ' any vehicle over 7 metres in length (and this includes many 3500Kg. motorhomes) is forbidden from using, even just to overtake, the third or fourth lane of any road or motorway where a third or fourth lane is available'
> ...


Eddied,

How reliable is this information, some magazines often print opinion for fact. 

Fortunately we are not effected. Most of the autostradas we use are two lanes with the occasional three and four on the city ring roads.

There might be an exemption for coaches as they don't like to hold up the tourist 

Don


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Don Madge said:


> eddied said:
> 
> 
> > :?
> ...


You aren't affected anyway Don unless you've got a stretched Timberland you are about 6m not 7 surely.

Regards Frank


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*autostrada*

Hi

There is a section of the A1 motorway in Italy known as "transito alpennine" (or something). It is a two lane motorway that winds through the Apennine mountains and lorries and buses are banned from the outside lane.

Most buses will use it - and the police will watch it - it seems that if you nip out and back in without holding up the cars, they turn a blinder

Rapide561

most of this was being widened to three lanes - Eddie can you confirm - Orte to the north?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: autostrada*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> There is a section of the A1 motorway in Italy known as "transito alpennine" (or something). It is a two lane motorway that winds through the Apennine mountains and lorries and buses are banned from the outside lane.
> 
> ...


The 50mile stretch of the A1 between Florence and Bologne is only two lanes and no overtaking for trucks,  I've seen miles upon miles of trucks slowly grinding there way up the hills. 8O 8O .

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

[quoteYou aren't affected anyway Don unless you've got a stretched Timberland you are about 6m not 7 surely.

Regards Frank[/quote]

Frank,

Fortunately I'm not  I'm just over 6 metres with the box on the back.

Don


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Autostrade*

Hi all,
Usually this magazine gives accurate advice from lawers when called for. Re widening of the A1, from Orte to Roma Nord nearly all 3 lanes. From Orte towards Florence not much going on. Some widening around Florence. A .completely new trans Appenino from Florence to Bologna is under construction,with a short stretch now available between Sasso Marconi and Bologna. In the meantime the Paid Moron that we now have as P.M. has stated no more funds to continue the work.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Autostrade*

Hi all,
Usually this magazine gives accurate advice from lawers when called for. Re widening of the A1, from Orte to Roma Nord nearly all 3 lanes. From Orte towards Florence not much going on. Some widening around Florence. A .completely new trans Appenino from Florence to Bologna is under construction,with a short stretch now available between Sasso Marconi and Bologna. In the meantime the Paid Moron that we now have as P.M. has stated no more funds to continue the work.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Autostrade*



eddied said:


> Hi all,
> Usually this magazine gives accurate advice from lawers when called for. Re widening of the A1, from Orte to Roma Nord nearly all 3 lanes. From Orte towards Florence not much going on. Some widening around Florence. A .completely new trans Appenino from Florence to Bologna is under construction,with a short stretch now available between Sasso Marconi and Bologna. In the meantime the Paid Moron that we now have as P.M. has stated no more funds to continue the work.
> saluti,
> eddied


Eddied,

Thanks for that. Lets hope not too many motorhomers get caught.

I try and stay well clear of the traffic police.

Don


----------

